# Moving to cyprus



## Yvonnegreig (Sep 24, 2008)

We would really appreciate any views of ex pats who live in Cyprus with children.
we have a 13yr old daughter who has not settled in Spain and is desperate to leave.
We think Cyprus may be the answer as most people speak English.

Can anyone help


----------



## meems (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi 
I dont actually have any info on cyprus, however what you have said about your daughter has made me think - we are looking to relocate next year (France or Cyprus)

We are currently thinking will the children settle with such a language barrier.

I know how you feel when you say, you just want some english speakers !!

Everyone i have spoke to so far has seemed to suggest very friendly people are in Cyprus

Hope you succeed (Children hey!!)


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

My three children all go to the international school in Rhodes. We checked out Cyprus, Crete and Rhodes and Im glad we did. Rhodes has an International School, A new hospital and they control who is allowed to live there which is very important.

The national language of Cyprus is Russian now !! Rhodes also has a great schooling ethic where they make all of the children stay on until they have completed a degree.

Keep your options open. I imagine that Spain has become the same as Cyprus.

Howard


----------



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

Howard Lewis said:


> We checked out Cyprus, Crete and Rhodes and Im glad we did. Rhodes has an International School, A new hospital and they control who is allowed to live there which is very important.
> 
> The national language of Cyprus is Russian now !! Howard


If you can't give a helpful reply, you should not bother. There are Russians in Cyprus, mostly in Limassol. There are several high quality international schools, and many GCs strive to send their children to them.


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

There is a great and growing mix of different nationalities represented in Cyprus. Similar to the UK, many nationalities settle in close proximity to their kinsfolk (and why not) as they feel more secure and better supported.

Cyprus has a great deal to offer and is attractive on many levels to many people, if you have the desire to go, then go for it. Dont reach 55 or 60 as one of those grumpy inwardly loathing individuals who knock everything and wish you'd done it 10 years earlier.


----------



## Paul Fletcher (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hi meems*



meems said:


> Hi
> I dont actually have any info on cyprus, however what you have said about your daughter has made me think - we are looking to relocate next year (France or Cyprus)
> 
> We are currently thinking will the children settle with such a language barrier.
> ...


I live in the paphos area with my wife (no children yet) which has a large expat population and friendly locals.
I beleive the local international school in Paphos has a good reputation and although my wife and I did a short Greek course the majority of the locals speak good english.



Good Luck


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Howard Lewis said:


> My three children all go to the international school in Rhodes. We checked out Cyprus, Crete and Rhodes and Im glad we did. Rhodes has an International School, A new hospital and they control who is allowed to live there which is very important.
> 
> The national language of Cyprus is Russian now !! Rhodes also has a great schooling ethic where they make all of the children stay on until they have completed a degree.
> 
> ...


For someone who does not live in Cyprus you seem to have big opinions about it.
To say russian is the national language is like saying Polish is the national language of the the UK.
The amount of derogetory comments you make about Cyprus and the way you are promoting Rhodes leaves me waiting to see when you will decide to come clean and admit to having a vested interest in getting people to relocate to 
Rhodes.


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Howard, I am sure Rhodes is an extremely nice place and a very pleasant place to live, however the promotion you are giving it means it will soon be full of Brit refugees and Russians looking for a quiet life. 

Traditional Cypriot builders have seen that they need to look to other markets and see the Greek Islands as an option, so the possibility exists that your Island may in itself become overbuilt, however it probably wont have a sustainable commercial base beyond serious tourism to support the growth.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

grumpy said:


> Howard, I am sure Rhodes is an extremely nice place and a very pleasant place to live, however the promotion you are giving it means it will soon be full of Brit refugees and Russians looking for a quiet life.
> 
> Traditional Cypriot builders have seen that they need to look to other markets and see the Greek Islands as an option, so the possibility exists that your Island may in itself become overbuilt, however it probably wont have a sustainable commercial base beyond serious tourism to support the growth.


Aristo and Leptos, two of the biggest developers in Cyprus have already bought land in some of the Greek islands and are commencing developing so watch out Howard all those brits who have been reading your posts will soon be moving over to ruin your peace.


----------



## Yvonnegreig (Sep 24, 2008)

*Cyprus*



Howard Lewis said:


> My three children all go to the international school in Rhodes. We checked out Cyprus, Crete and Rhodes and Im glad we did. Rhodes has an International School, A new hospital and they control who is allowed to live there which is very important.
> 
> The national language of Cyprus is Russian now !! Rhodes also has a great schooling ethic where they make all of the children stay on until they have completed a degree.
> 
> ...


Hi howard,

Thnaks for info, the reason we want to relocate to Cyprus is the fact that our daughter is finding it very tough at her Sapnish school and that mostly english is spoken in cyprus. We also found that the taxation and especially Inheritance Tax is very favourable in cyprus.
However, we are keeping our options open and would like any other feedback you have about where you have decided to stay.

Regards,

Greig Thomson


----------



## stevejohnson (Oct 1, 2008)

who does not live in Cyprus you seem to have big opinions about it. the reason we want to relocate to Cyprus is the fact that our daughter is finding it very tough at her Spanish school and that mostly English is spoken in Cyprus.


----------

